# Creamy Chicken w/Bacon and Musroom



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken Thighs
Fried up and then bake at 350 for 25 min in the oven
Fry Diced up bacon set aside
Add mushrooms and saute
Pull chicken
Add Bacon/Mushroom with 10 oz heavy cream
Put the lid on and simmer for 20 min
add spinach and simmer until wilted.. 

Serve over Penne Pasta and garlic bread....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks real good Mr. Hern!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure does. I'll just continue eating my bean taco right now and pretend it's that.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Tonights supper!!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't Wait To Try - Thanks Much For Sharing...


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

That was real good. I added some sundried tomatoes and cheese.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Made this last night, really good, family approval (all no cheese fans) I added gouda to my plate and was outstanding!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Heck yea looks goooood


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

denimdeerslayer said:


> That was real good. I added some sundried tomatoes and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought about that too. Im going to try this.. also adding fresh parmesean cheese...


----------

